

Ask HN: How much do you spend monthly on services? - darthdeus

This question is mainly targeted at freelancers and people who build their own applications&#x2F;products.<p>How much on average do you spend on services such as email marketing, analytics, exception tracking, hosting, etc. each month?<p>If possible please say where you are from, since expenses in US will be probably very different than expenses in India :)
======
zachlatta
Harvest (time tracking/invoicing): $12

Basecamp (project management): $20

Linode (hosting): $20

Google Music: $8

\--------------------------------------

Total: too much ($60/m)

I'm thinking of canceling Basecamp because I'm generally the only one who's on
the account and not using the $20 a month to it's full extent. Oh, and I'm
from southern California.

------
iSloth
Spotify £10/pm, OVH (Dedicated Server) £10/pm, Github $7/pm

Basically everything else I use is free, or one off fee's

